# Finally another...



## ihitokage

こんにちは！
Just a quick question. How would you say "Finally another song." (song or anything else, meaning that someone posted or sang another song after some time)
I have once used this: ようやくもっと歌です but it looked like people didn't understand .
よろしくお願いします


----------



## DaylightDelight

やっと (or ようやく) 新しい歌がきた (or でた)
やっと (or ようやく) 次の歌がきた (or  でた)

Between やっと and ようやく, やっと is more colloquial.

The choice of きた or でた depends on the context.
If the song is posted to youtube of such sharing site, then きた would be fine.
If the song is published as CD or DVD or downloadable content, then maybe you should say でた.


----------



## ihitokage

So no です huh?  Thanks.


----------



## DaylightDelight

ようやく新しい歌です is grammatically correct, but it doesn't sound quite right to my ear.


----------



## ihitokage

DaylightDelight said:


> ようやく新しい歌です is grammatically correct, but it doesn't sound quite right to my ear.



ありがとうございました
Yea the people I wrote this to were a bit confused.


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> So no です huh?  Thanks.


Good. In a party, if you want to _tell, inform_ people that a new song is going to start soon. Then, say that one.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> Good. In a party, if you want to _tell, inform_ people that a new song is going to start soon. Then, say that one.


Aaah. Thanks.


----------



## Wen24

What is meaning of "Finally another song."?

If someone already sang the song, and I want him or her to sing more, I would say,
”アンコール、アンコール”
”XXが歌っている姿をもっと見ないなぁ”
”歌がうまいんだね、もっと歌ってみない？”


----------



## ihitokage

Wen24 said:


> What is meaning of "Finally another song."?
> 
> If someone already sang the song, and I want him or her to sing more, I would say,
> ”アンコール、アンコール”
> ”XXが歌っている姿をもっと見ないなぁ”
> ”歌がうまいんだね、もっと歌ってみない？”



It was means as an excited shout that somebody finally released a new song.


----------



## Wen24

ihitokage said:


> It was means as an excited shout that somebody finally released a new song.


in which situation? (E.g.Karaoke)


----------



## ihitokage

Wen24 said:


> in which situation? (E.g.Karaoke)



No, in my case it was on Youtube that one youtuber uploaded a new song.


----------



## DaylightDelight

In such situations, we say "待ってました！(I've been waiting)"


----------



## ihitokage

DaylightDelight said:


> In such situations, we say "待ってました！(I've been waiting)"



どうもありがとう, it sounds like a useful phrase.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

In your context,
やっと新曲が出た！　やっと新曲が出ました！
やっと次の曲が出た！　やっと次の曲が出ました！
ようやく新曲が出た（出ました）！
ようやく次の曲が出た（出ました）！
やっと出た新曲です！
やっと新曲です！　やっと新曲！
待望の新曲！　待望の新曲です！
待ちに待った新曲！　待ちに待った新曲です！
新曲・・・待ってました！
sound natural to my ears.

The most confusing part in ようやくもっと歌です is, probably, "もっと."
もっと means "more."

"Another" is translated as もう一つの.
However, ようやくもう一つの歌です is still weird.
ようやくもう一つの歌が出ました！ is still awkward, which seems to be a direct translation from English.

In other word, 新曲 and 次の曲 are more natural word choice in Japanese.
I mean, "新,"  "次の" are more natural adjectives to modify "曲" than "もっと" or "もう一つの" in your context.


----------



## ihitokage

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> The most confusing part in ようやくもっと歌です is,...



もう一つの aaah I have totally forgotten this.
分析をありがとうございました


----------

